# Lynch box call help



## Gaswamp (May 18, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a couple of older lynch 102 world champion turkey caller box calls on Ebay.  Would one of our collectors that are familiar with lynch please give me some advise.  Specifically, tell me how I know what years particular boxes are made in miss, ala, ect.  I will be looking to get one on Ebay so any helpful hints are welcomed.  I'd like to get one early seventies and older.  Also, give me an estimation of fair value.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (May 18, 2007)

Here is what little I can offer.

Lynch call were first made in Homewood, Alabama. Very Rare calls.

Next they were made in Birmingham, Alabama. Then Liberty, Mississippi. Now in Georgia.

So in order of Collectability Homewood, Birmingham, Liberty.

The earlier Liberty calls had writing inside the box.

Turkey in the pines calls will bring up to $600 sometimes, but I've seen them sell for $350.

Not sure of differences in the Birmingham calls are but they do seem to range in price from $65 to $150 on ebay.
They also are available on a regular basis, so just pick your price and wait.

The Liberty, MA calls range from $35 to $60 with a box in good condition.

I am no expert but these are the things I've noticed and you can look for.

Good Luck.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 18, 2007)

whats the difference in the Bham and miss calls?  Also, what years were they made in each place?


----------



## Arrowhead95 (May 18, 2007)

Gaswamp said:


> whats the difference in the Bham and miss calls?  Also, what years were they made in each place?



Lynch started making calls in the late 30's. Not sure of when it went from Homewood to Birmingham.

The are a lot of variation, smooth sides, grooved, 3 hole lid, 12 hole lid. 

In 1970 The company was sold to Allen Jenkins and moved to Liberty, MS

Being a production call there are a lot on the market.

Just keep an eye on ebay and you'll see them all sooner or later.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 21, 2007)

thks for the information.  one more question when did they move from miss to thomasville.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (May 23, 2007)

1994.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 23, 2007)

Dalton, glad that you pop in from time to time.  I miss reading your posts.  Hope you and the family are doing well.  Still want to get together with you on a WMA hunt one of these days.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (May 30, 2007)

Sounds good to me.  I'm always game to chase a turkey.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 24, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200247456261&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

One more question what is the difference between a call like this one and the one with holes in the lid?


----------



## donblfihu (Aug 24, 2008)

That call should have holes in the lid, either not visible or different lid.


----------



## blackbear (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 30, 2022)

imho don't know what the liberty mississippi calls sell for now that were made between 1970-1994 but they were one of the best sounding non-custom call


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 30, 2022)

My old Lunch box was made in Libery, MS. Sounds great.  I was not aware they where made in so many different places.
I purchased one last year, I believe from the Lynch site. It sounds ok but not like mine


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 30, 2022)

They went through some issues with quality after Allen Jenkins sold it to Flowers.  They farmed them out to overseas for a while and now they are being made in PA but the company is still in Thomasville.  Current calls are improving in quality but not as good as when Allen was making them.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 30, 2022)

Allen Jenkins still makes both box calls,and Pot calls. And they are sweet to play.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 31, 2022)

I have all of those too.  Each one hand tuned by Allen.  Doesn't leave his shop if it doesn't sound like a turkey.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 31, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> I have all of those too.  Each one hand tuned by Allen.  Doesn't leave his shop if it doesn't sound like a turkey.


His glass pot call is great also?


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 31, 2022)

Checked my Liberty call and it has 3 holes. Don't know what that means


----------



## Permitchaser (Apr 1, 2022)

I've been Turkey hunting for years with mouth calls and my Lynch, liberty. I've harvested a bunch of Turkey's with this set up. Thanks for all the info on these calls. I talked to Allen Jenkins today and he's ready to build me a diamond box in left-hand actually 2 another for my left handed grandson. He will also engrave his name
Last year I got a wing bone and scratch box call that I've used


----------



## Permitchaser (Apr 4, 2022)

Ordered 3 diamond calls from Allen Jenkins today.  2 left handed and One right handed. One will be for my left handed grandson and one lefty for me. Then a right handed one for my grandson. Allen said he could engrave our names on them. Hope we get them before Turkey season is over


----------



## Permitchaser (Apr 11, 2022)

Allen Jenkins called me today to tell me the 3 calls I ordered where being shipped. He said he had to tune my left hand calls upside down. I asked about if he made the Lunch box calls in Liberty MS. He said he built calls there from 1970 to 1994 I asked about my 3 hole Lynch box and he said it was built between 1970 and 1974


----------



## saltysenior (Apr 11, 2022)

Permitchaser said:


> Checked my Liberty call and it has 3 holes. Don't know what that means


don't recall how  it worked , but the holes were there to put toothpicks in for some reason..


----------



## 2dye4 (Apr 11, 2022)

The holes were in the lid for making the box call be able to gobble with I think. That’s what my dad used them for. Remember it working well with loose rubber bands.


----------

